# Waxing nonskid? 17t



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Thats one thing I like about mine is how easy it is to clean

Give it a good wash
Woody wax
But be mindful its very slick after


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

No experience as my girl is rode hard and put away wet, but I've been told to use a wash with ptfe in for the decks to keep them from staining to bad.


----------



## MerlinsMerkin (Nov 12, 2016)

Woody wax hands down. Follow directions


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Make sure you clean it up first, then use Woody's Wax. I use about every 6 times I wash the boat.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Those boats suck. They're wet and rough and they're known to have stringer issues. I wouldn't wish one on my worst enemy. You know, because you asked. And to save others the trouble of posting that.

Seriously, I don't have anything helpful to add. Mine was stained five different colors from blood, coffee, decaying leaf juice, Dorito goo, Tabasco, and who knows what else when I dropped it off at the paint shop a couple weeks ago. Here's hoping the new nonskid and paint is a little easier to maintain.


----------



## Snookyrookie (Sep 9, 2016)

Woody wax definitely makes a huge difference and is a wonder product. I do my entire boat from the rubrail up, including console, platforms and floor in less than 20 minutes and 90% of the gunk just sprays right off for the next month. I reapply about every 4-6 weeks depending on how much use the boat gets and just use a 12" deck brush to apply. Make sure you don't use more than 3 or 4 squirts on the brush and spray and dry once product dries, if you use too much or don't rinse well it can be a little slippery.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Like others have recommended woody wax. It's counterintuitive but you have to apply it to a wet deck and then spray it off.


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

Woody wax after washing spray a few squirts onto you brush and apply to deck rinse and dry keeps a protective sheen on my deck all summer


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Definitely Woody Wax. I'm anal and use it about every third trip. It also makes stainless steel look nice.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

well, surprised nobody has mentioned it yet, but I'll toss a new one out there... I use this product called "woody wax"...

I often do lines of that shit off my casting platform cause it smells so amazing too!


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Anybody ever heard of this stuff called Woody Wax?

......looks like I'll be giving this a try. Thanks all.

is it true if you brush your teeth with it, it'll keep your teeth white too?


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

only downside is it's not cheap, just like anything marine-related, and it's usually pretty slippery after you first apply it, so make sure you spray it down if you're a guide and take clients out and stuff. Or if grandma is going fishing with you...woody wax is a surefire way to get granny to the ER for a new hip.


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

May sound a bit crazy but I hit mine with compound and a cheap wool pad for my orbital polisher. Same as polishing hull. Removed the chalkiness thus helping resist stains. Don't expect to use the wool pad for anything else afterwards.


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

It is not cheap like said before but I've been using the same bottle for almost a year now! The trick is to apply with a wash brush after the boat is clean don't spray directly on the deck or else it will definitely turn into a slip n slide!


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

JMZ400 said:


> May sound a bit crazy but I hit mine with compound and a cheap wool pad for my orbital polisher. Same as polishing hull. Removed the chalkiness thus helping resist stains. Don't expect to use the wool pad for anything else afterwards.


Well here's some news for YOU. Woodywax!!


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

Star bright makes a similar product with what sounds like similar results... I use the star bright cleaner wax with PTEF on my non skid, after it dries i hit with the wool pad on my buffer... You can pick up most of the SB products at Walmart for pennies compared to woodies wax..


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Last time I bought a gallon of the starbrite deck cleaner it was less than $30. A half gallon of woody wax is north of $100.

I don't know enough about either one to say which one is _better_ but I do know which one is cheaper


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I use nonskid deck cleaner from StarBrite and SeaChoice. They both work great, as they actually clean the deck, then leave a PTFE coating to help keep it that way. You spray it on a wet deck, wait two minutes to allow it to penetrate the nonskid texture and push out the grime and stains, then hit it with a stiff deck brush and hose it off. It's the best stuff I've used. I've done the woody wax thing and felt it was a bit overrated. You have to figure out how to clean the nonskid which is typically not easy, then apply it, otherwise you will seal in the grime. I have just found the Woody Wax to be sloppy to apply, kind of a thorough process to only last a few trips. Don't get me wrong, if you are using your skiff 4 times a month, I can see the benefit. But when you are using the skiff 4 times a week, it can be a lot of work.


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

Are y'all using WW on Awlgrip or just gel coat?


----------



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

On awlgrip I use awlwash after each trip. A few times a year I put on a coat of awlcare wax. Easy to do and cleaning is so easy. 90% of the grime comes off with the hose. The rest comes off with a single swipe of the soft deck brush


----------



## Heat_PCB (Jan 13, 2018)

Not to beat a dead horse, but on the topic of woody wax...my first coat seemed to only last about 3 weeks. I wash the non-skid with PTEF deck cleaner after every trip...is that possibly taking off the woody wax? 

Also, do y'll prefer a medium or soft brush for keeping the deck clean? I use microfiber on the gel coat.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I use the red/yellow combo brush from shurhold
The red is soft
The yellow is medium and in the center if you push down harder


----------



## Snookyrookie (Sep 9, 2016)

Heat, I generally get about 6 or 7 trips before I reapply my Woody wax. Unfortunately sometimes those 6 or 7 trips take 2-3 weeks and sometimes it's 3-4 months


----------



## Heat_PCB (Jan 13, 2018)

Snookyrookie said:


> Heat, I generally get about 6 or 7 trips before I reapply my Woody wax. Unfortunately sometimes those 6 or 7 trips take 2-3 weeks and sometimes it's 3-4 months


Thanks, good to know. I'm at about the same # of trips and this last one the mud and blood seemed to stick a bit...

I guess it's not the PTEF, just normal wear from washing the boat


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Soap, and it doesn't matter what kind, will break down wax .
The best cleaning soap is dawn and it removes wax the quickest. 
I wax my decks every 4-5 trips and I just use Meguires gold class liquid on a wet deck and dry it when done. 
If you maintain good wax, you can clean most everything with plain water. 
Salt, well there's a whole new issue


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

So, no issues with washing the deck with dawn soap?


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

I stopped using it because it would strip wax. And quickly. 
However, if you need a good cleaning, take a spray bottle add 50% water, top off with high chlorine content bleach and add about 1oz of dawn. 
Rinse your boat down, spray liberally, let it sit for a few minutes and scrub with a brush. 
Rinse thoroughly, then rinse again. Give it one more rinse for good measure. 
Remember, chlorine bleach is corrosive. 
After that, you better wax it or everything will stick and stain.

Another thing to consider for removing really bad stains is a product called on-off.
It works like a champ, but it's acid based and requires the same care as bleach, plus hand, eye and respiratory protection if you follow the directions. 

To minimize wax removal, I've started using car wash soap that has wax/PTFE in it. Cleans pretty well and doesn't strip wax from the hull and deck. 
You'd be surprised what a magic eraser will remove also.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Baby wipes....I know..I know but it works


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I've had pretty good results using star brite boat wash after every use and hitting it with Woody Wax about every 4th or 5th trip. If anything stains, I use the star brite deck cleaner. If that fails, I go full nuclear and use bar keeper's friend on the stain, but be advised you will definitely have to wax after you use it.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Use the PTFE non skid deck cleaner every trip. No wax on the deck. Safety


----------

